# Help: Boulder/Kaiparowits or Thousand Lakes??



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, I can finally put in for tags again which is awesome! Can't wait to finally hunt this year instead of just building points!! The problem now, this is my first season dealing with the whole micro-managed deal, and I'm struggling to decide between these 2 units! I don't know what to ask without just saying where's my best chance at any ol' 4-point buck, but pretty much that's what I'm asking, haha. Being as I haven't hunted Utah deer in 5 years, are either of these units a definite worse/better choice than the other these days, or should I just pick one because theirs probably just as good a chance as the other at finding a 3-4 yr. old deer? I was going back and forth on rifle or muzzy, but think I've decided on rifle, and since it's my first year hunting again I've already ensured that I'll be able to hunt every day of the season if I want to, just need to figure out where.

If I go for the Bldr/Kaprwts tag, my plan is to hunt Parker Mounain the first 3ish days, then backpack Boulder Mtn. for 4 days, then finish the season off at Parker Mtn. if I'm not seeing anything.

If I go for the Thousand Lakes tag I'll just find 3 different areas I want to focus on on Thousand Lakes Mtn. and hunt each area for 3 days.

Any input from some of you experts? PM's acceptable  Time is running out for me!


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Side note: Those "plans" for either tag are just what I would do based off of areas I know (meaning I don't know any other areas on either of those units other than what I described) - so I'm up for changing my plans if some generous sportsmen have suggestions based on personal experience 

I appreciate any input. I'll let you know what I decide on doing once the draw is over, and I'll let you know how it goes once my buck is down!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Unless you are a dedicated hunter or a life time license holder and want to be disappointed don't put in for Thousand Lakes. I believe that last year only 3 hunters were not dedicated or lifetime. 

I haven't been on the Parker Mountain in a few years but for a good buck you have to hope and pray for snow up high to drive the bucks down onto it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

hound_hunter,

BOULDER,BOULDER,BOULDER :!:  

Did I say Bloulder :lol: 

Dont even apply for Thousand lakes, Trust me.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, very convincing goofy elk! Now to find your motives, hmm...

As for drawing the tag, I've got 4 PP's, I should draw the tag according to last years stats. But I'm just looking for the better hunt. When I originally applied I did Boulders cause that's where the rest of my family put in, but I was just thinking about switching if Thousand Lakes really is worth the extra points (because if it was, and even if I didn't draw this year - which I should - then I'd definitely draw next year, and if the unit offers a really good chance at a 4+ yr. old deer then it's worth the 1 yr wait to me...then again if Boulder has just as good a chance at a 4+ yr old deer then I'll just stay there)

And Critter, great intel on the Parker, I haven't been out there for years so it's good to know not to waste too much time there if I'm not seeing what i want. Thank you!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken,

Doesn't matter how many points ya got,
The Thousand lakes deer tags are all tied up by lifetime and dedicated hunts.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I would go with the Boulder as well...saw a couple decent bucks on the east side of the unit last year during the archery hunt.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Boulder, no question. 

As for goofy's intentions, I think he's a pretty straight shooter (up in the night on a few issues, but a straight shooter with advice  ). Old goofy elk gave me some good information about the Book Cliffs once upon a time, and we don't know each other at all. I thought that was a pretty cool thing to do.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Listen to Goofy. BOULDER, BOULDER BOULDER I would hunt the South End . But HEY, Thats Just Me. Parker has a few small Bucks running around.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds like advice is unanimous. They all went as far as to put it in CAPITAL letters. I would choose the muzzleloader over rifle. But what do I know


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

hockey said:


> Sounds like advice is unanimous. They all went as far as to put it in CAPITAL letters. I would choose the muzzleloader over rifle. But what do I know


A LOT, when it comes to BOULDER 

And I agree, I'd take th muzzy hunt there over the rifle 8)

Dont over look oldfudds post either, cuz he's right too :!:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The nice thing about the Boulder is that you have lots, and lots, and lots of options. It's a huge unit. It offers anything from high elevation alpine hunting to low elevation desert hunts. If you decide to choose rifle you just need to watch the weather to determine where you want to hunt -- high or low.


Just out of curiosity, what drew you to either Boulder or Thousand Lakes (vs. any other unit)?


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I ended up staying with the Boulder, where the rest of my family put in as well. I did change my tag over to Muzzleloader though, I almost did it right away cause I've always wanted to hunt Muzzy (great time of year to be outdoors/camp, plus always been interested to see how different the hunting might be), and then once I applied rifle I've been on the fence on changing it to muzzy ever since, then hockey & goofy elk endorsed the muzzy & it was the final element that just pushed me to change it last minute, haha. Can't wait for this years hunt!! I'll get to hunt every day of the season this year which is going to be amazing.

As far as what drew me to either Boulder or Thousand Lakes, that's just the area of Utah that I was "raised" in (outdoors wise). Otter Creek is a family favorite fishing hole, in and out of Bicknell & Loa a lot, family cabins at Fish Lake. Family member drew an elk tag on Boulder a couple years ago, I'll hopefully draw that tag in a year or two...So basically that's just the area of Utah that I'm most familiar with (though I haven't actually hunted on the Boulder myself, just around it, I've been wanting to and and excited to finally do so). I was just debating between the two because they're right next to each other, trying to see if one was noticeable better or worse for deer hunting or if they were similar. Been a few years since I've been able to hunt so just figured I'd get some up to date info.

Good point about having tons of options on the style of hunt I want on the Boulders, that's a big reason I've been excited to try it out. I plan to backpack in, do some great fishing, and spend a lot of time up there. Can't wait! Time to start mapping out my hunt. Thanks tons for the opinions everyone. I'll be sure to keep you all up to date with my scouting/fishing trips, and then with the hunt once I finally down my buck!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hound-hunter: your reply is kind of what I expected. Forget the deer and elk -- hunt the area you WANT to hunt!!

You really have to ask yourself why you want to hunt the area, and your response has nothing to do with quality or quantity of deer / elk. It has to do with memories of a place you love, and creating new memories of that same place. 
Grab your gun. Grab your rod. Go to those places you love and make a memorable experience out of it. Everything else (deer) will take care of itself.

It sounds to me like you already have the answers to the question you asked. I hunt the Boulder because I love the Boulder. Having quality deer and elk to boot is just an added bonus. Take those deer and elk away, and I'll continue to hunt the Boulder.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You chose the unit for all the right reasons. You'll have a great time. 

Me, I'd take the 1000 Lakes tag after my hunt down there last year. Don't think you can go wrong with either, no matter what some of the previous posts say. My oldest son wanted to try a new area and have a different experience, so he applied for the 1000 Lakes tag. I kind of don't want him to draw it because it breaks up the family, but we'll have a great time no matter what.


----------

